# Game #23 (12/15): Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Houston Rockets (14-8) @ L.A. Lakers (15-7)










*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

Date: Friday, December 15th
Time: 7:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">R.Alston </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Head </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Battier </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Hayes </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Yao </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *26.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.495*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic  </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Brown  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *26.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.9* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.481* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.1* </td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
 Reserves <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Howard </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Spanoulis </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Mutombo </td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">B.Wells </td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">S.Novak </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">







</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"> PPG *2.5*</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"> PPG *2.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Evans </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Cook </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Turiaf </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ ​ 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>17</td> <td>5</td> <td>.773</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>11-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>103.0</td> <td>98.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.4</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>18</td> <td>6</td> <td>.750</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-1</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>90.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+9.9</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>15</td> <td>6</td> <td>.714</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>111.1</td> <td>104.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Won 12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>15</td> <td>7</td> <td>.682</td> <td>2</td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-2</nobr></td> <td>98.0</td> <td>94.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*5*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>*15*</td> <td>*7*</td> <td>*.682*</td> <td>*2*</td> <td><nobr>*12-3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-5*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-0*</nobr></td> <td>*101.9*</td> <td>*98.6*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+3.3*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*6*</td> <td align="left">*Houston*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>*14*</td> <td>*8*</td> <td>*.636*</td> <td>*3*</td> <td><nobr>*8-2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-7*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-2*</nobr></td> <td>*94.6*</td> <td>*89.3*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+5.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>12</td> <td>8</td> <td>.600</td> <td>4</td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>107.5</td> <td>104.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>12</td> <td>11</td> <td>.522</td> <td>5 ½</td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-2</nobr></td> <td>106.4</td> <td>105.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>10</td> <td>10</td> <td>.500</td> <td>6</td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>92.5</td> <td>92.5</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>10</td> <td>11</td> <td>.476</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-4</nobr></td> <td>95.3</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="redfont">-2.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>10</td> <td>11</td> <td>.476</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-2</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>94.1</td> <td class="redfont">-3.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>9</td> <td>11</td> <td>.450</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>7-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-3</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>10</td> <td>13</td> <td>.435</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-3</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>99.7</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>10</td> <td>14</td> <td>.417</td> <td>8</td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>92.5</td> <td>97.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.8</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>5</td> <td>17</td> <td>.227</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>3-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-4</nobr></td> <td>92.5</td> <td>95.8</td> <td class="redfont">-3.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

*Upcoming Games*​ 
December 17th - vs.







- FSN
December 19th - @







- KCAL
December 20th - @ 







- KCAL
December 22nd - @







- KCAL
December 25th - @







- ABC​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really hope we win this and get back on track....


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Same here. Yao's probably looking for a bit of revenge


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> *Same here.* Yao's probably looking for a bit of revenge


I know it's not really a "me two" sort of thing, but me three!

I sure hope we can win this one. It will be huge for this team if we can get wins like these without one of our star players.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

16-7 sounds about right... I dont like 15-8 much, seems like that record looks like a record for a mediocre team... i dont want that.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm definetly looking forward to this game, but I can't help but to feel nervous. After letting the Rockets make a huge run against us last game, I just feel like they will be more emotionally and mentally charged for the game. I think what this game will ultimately come down to is the supporting cast. The Rockets will be without McGrady, and the Lakers will be without Odom. Kobe and Yao both can dominate at any given time, so the deciding factor must be the supporting cast. Anyways, I'm hoping for a Laker victory. That would be a nice way to cap off my hectic week


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers have came out to a very sluggish start


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is that Kobe Bryant or a retard wearing a Kobe disguise?

That was the most disgraceful quarter of basketball I have ever seen.

Game over. This team sucks without Odom. The numbers prove it.

I am utterly shocked. Shocked. Wow.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Is that Kobe Bryant or a retard wearing a Kobe disguise?
> 
> That was the most disgraceful quarter of basketball I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Although it is disassppint , I am not giving up hope yet. Lakers are not going to go 3 for 15 every quarter and Rockets are not going to shoot 60% for the whole game and 60% from the 3 point line.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, 10 pts?? 10 POINTS IN A QUARTER?!?!?!?

Smush has got that in a quarter by himself before!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

In other news, Dallas won their game today... and Suns seem like they are going to win theirs... so we are going to drop to 6th or 7th in the west, not sure... wow!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

At this point, I dont care of Kobe starts chucking up threes and goes for a 50 point night... go ahead Kobe, take all the shots NOW!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not all that shocked or irritated by this. Its gonna take awhile for us to reconfigure after losing Odom. 

I just wish the announcers would stop saying Battier is stopping Kobe.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how the hell are we losing to houston at home? this is a joke


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This team is a mediocre .500 team without Lamar Odom.

Nuff' said.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This squad is a mediocre .500 team without Lamar Odom.

In other words...more valuable than Mr. 81.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

first half was PITIFUL.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're getting drubbed. if we just stop turnig it over. Been a problem all season. Not getting enough shot attempts up. Someone else needs to start being aggressive. 

We can make a run in the 3rd quarter. Houston is prone to some cold stretches. 

I'd run a few plays for kwame just to try and get Yao in foul trouble. if we get him out we'd be in good shape.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> This squad is a mediocre .500 team without Lamar Odom.
> 
> In other words...more valuable than Mr. 81.


Here we go sweeping judgements because we've played one real bad half of bball. 

I knew it was coming. I swear sometime Lakers fans act like we're not gonna go through what other teams go through and have ruts where we struggle.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

It's not true? 

Lamar Odom IS more valuable than Kobe Bryant.

Look at the records when each of these guys go out.

How am I making "sweeping" judgments when it's the truth?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I say go for 82 Kobe! 

PS. Lamar has been the MVP of the season for our team all along... when someone posted that Kobe was MVP before Lamar was injured I told them that Kobe is not even MVP of this team.... Lamar is.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This is ****ing pathetic effort! We need to do better than this. Phil please kick their *** and make them play. ah, and if they dont let Houston came back in the last game, this would be a diffirent game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> This squad is a mediocre .500 team without Lamar Odom.
> 
> In other words...more valuable than Mr. 81.


so were we the best team in the world and was kobe the best player ever when we beat the spurs?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

BTW, this game is far from over... still 2 more quarters to go.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> so were we the best team in the world and was kobe the best player ever when we beat the spurs?


Lol, when were we the best team in the world? 

Never.

When did I state that? 

Lamar brings so much to the table for this team. 

The defensive rebounds. The offensive rebounds. The defense. Postup game. Three pointers. Facilitation. ETC. 




Yep, Lamar's 18 Points, 11 Rebounds, 9 Assists, 1 Steal against the Spurs is nothing much to mention.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think the game isn't over either, we have like a 1/4 chance of winning but you never know if kobe gets hot and rockets stop hitting shots.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> BTW, this game is far from over... still 2 more quarters to go.


yup, the Rox play back to back so we have a chance if we can play hard


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe another 3, but I say shooting 3 to come back is not good, we need to go inside


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We just need it to be a single digit lead at the start of the 4th, then we're good.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

4-4 3s for Kobe now


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe is on the full attack mode now, GO GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lamar is a solid player who contributes a little bit everywhere but is too passive to carry a team by himself anywhere. His scoring is to erratic and undependable unless you surround him with a players that can all score well, like the suns.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Like ive said since the beginning of this game... we need Kobe to just attack, forget the assists or anything. You only have 1 PF, just keep trying, even if you get an offensive foul... run over people, whatever...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree about how Kobe should focus on scoring b/c that is his strength, however I am always tentative when he tries comebacks with a lot of 3's. Not as much for first 3/4, but in the 4th quarter that always seems to be a killer. Anyway, fantastic performance so far.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This team need time to learn how to play without Odom, at least they had preseason to learn playing without Kobe


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bynum with 4 pts, only down 6 now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, we are shooting 39% from the field...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

cookie monster with some good defense at the end there


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Somehow the Rockets have more TOs than us now, we have none in the 3rd


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're right there. Kwame's defense on Yao in the 3rd was much better. Yao had to work just to get deep postion. It allowed us to comeback. Now does Kobe have enough left to bring us home.

I'd play Kwame and bynum together. Because Cook is giving it up to Howard.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

these last 2 home games are crucial before we go on the road...we need them


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so do we like losing or something...benching our best player


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Here he comes...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers need better rebounding...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> Lakers need better rebounding...


Lakers need better players...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe infected with threeitis, unwilling to shoot anything except threes because lakers are losing


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll say it again...

This Lakers team is mediocre at best without Lamar Odom.

Closing out games is impossible for this team.

Hell, they almost lost to the Rockets when they had a 30 point lead.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> kobe infected with threeitis, unwilling to shoot anything except threes because lakers are losing



Umm... Kobe is 5-7 from 3... if anything, keep shooting the 3!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has to ease up some. No need for the homerun we're only down 7. he ought to kick it back to Cook for the 3. 

We need to get some easy buckets somehow. Kobe is working too hard.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame cuts the lead to 3 and will go to the line to shoot 1!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i wish kwame would hit his FTs. that is in my wish list


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe has to ease up some. No need for the homerun we're only down 7. he ought to kick it back to Cook for the 3.
> 
> We need to get some easy buckets somehow. Kobe is working too hard.


dude, it's going down now, but another night he might be 3 for 10 after shooting 6 3's in the fourth, he needs to stick with driving to the hoop and midrange fadeaways more


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hack a kwame?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Is it just me or do all of you get this feeling too? I feel the same way now when Kwame goes to the line as when Shaq used to go... seems like he misses everytime!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

it kinda seems like kwame makes no effort for the FTs too, at least to me


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> Is it just me or do all of you get this feeling too? I feel the same way now when Kwame goes to the line as when Shaq used to go... seems like he misses everytime!


remember when shaq said he made them when it counts...kwame should use that sense of thought


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Please stop the Hack a Kwame.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kwame made one!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

These 2 games with the Rockets would have been phenomenal if we had Lamar and they had TMac...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

4 pt game noww


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

even tho the lakers are shooting horribly the refs are cutting down on these calls...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

looking for a 2 pt game!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh Lamarrr... we miss you, we beg you, we need you...
Please return to us, Oh Lamarrrr!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar takes so much weight off of Kobes shoulders... Vlad really needs to step up, SERIOUSLY!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

1 pt lead!!!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Great Timing Smush!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wowww


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with 40 pts, 8 boards and 7 assists


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers are damn lucky that Head didn't use his head on that last play.

Nice swat by Yao.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Uh oh...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

damn you yao. 8 blocks


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

thats goaltending!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

friggin yao


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yao.. close game.. just got back from Michigan and Wisconsin to see this ending.. not bad!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> The Lakers are damn lucky that Head didn't use his head on that last play.
> 
> Nice swat by Yao.


Yeah but the ball clearly hit the backboard before he blocked it on that play, simply goaltending.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

man kobe should've caused the foul


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, we need to do better than that


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dont go to OT!!! I am off work right now, and cant make it home in time!!  Dammit!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

tie game rockets ball 1 second left


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good job Kwame.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Overtime now..


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we do go to ot


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

interesting rocket inbound. thank god for that


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ah damn, by the time I get home its over... later boys


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol bounced it off each other


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

goaltending!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

excellent timing cook!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

our offense tonight is terrible.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

double OT.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn it,that was a good look for Kobe


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i got to be up in like 6 hrs

i got work:cheers:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

with the reverse dunk!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

smush with the 3!! 5 pt lead!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Smusssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wonder if yao's tired or just weary of that 6th foul.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i wonder if yao's tired or just weary of that 6th foul.


Come on, he is soo tired, after a monster game last night, he goes toes to toes with Kobe this game, you cant be better than that. Mad respect for him


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

COme on Kwame!! wtf is that miss?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe freaking Bryant baby! Battier is helpless


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys im happy n all but if kobe needs to score 50+ for us to win...yikes


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

What a game. This has been an incredible tension filled game. Playoff type game.

This is a better performance than Kobe's other 52 pt game. 

Shane Battier doing a good job on Kobe, I guess the announcers were wrong. 

This was a huge win for us a gut check win.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kobe should have over 10+ assists...kwame sucks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> What a game. This has been an incredible tension filled game. Playoff type game.
> 
> This is a better performance than Kobe's other 52 pt game.
> 
> ...



52 pts< 53 pts

in most cases...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice game, come back from a pathetic 1st Q. Now anyone doubt Kobe the MVP of the team anymore? Smush, Cookie & Kwame step up too. Arr, after screwing up my exam, my day is better now haha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Where's the guy that said we were mediocre, and couldn't finish games. 

Kobe might lead the league in scoring again with odom out. Melo might have to give up that crown again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> 52 pts< 53 pts
> 
> in most cases...


I'm talking in terms of overall performance, passing, rebounding, and defensively.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tough loss for us. A heartbreaker last night, a heartbreaker tonight. Yao played his heart out but our backcourt was just majorly sucking.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> This Lakers team is mediocre at best without Lamar Odom.
> 
> ...


2 ot, but they closed this one


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just cut the TOs, play some D, put the ball in Kobe`s hands and we are all good haha THis win is huge, we need every win now


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> kobe should have over 10+ assists...kwame sucks


You try pushing a 300lb offensive juggernaut around all night. You might miss a couple chippies as well. 

Kwame's defense was tremendous late, because yao could have scored 50 his damn self.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm talking in terms of overall performance, passing, rebounding, and defensively.


haha I think he means Kobe had 53 tonite


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hoooooooly **** what a comeback!! I had the chance to make bang bang tonight and passed on it to watch the rest of this game. I am very proud of this group for locking in defensively (for the most part). Kwame may suck at layup and free throws but he brought the defensive intensity in the 2nd half. Part of it was because Yao got tired but I don't care. Smush made some really key plays out there too. And Kobe... Wow.. Not the greatest shooting percentage, but he did what was necessary.. And I'm gonna pass out my buddy's pool table because for some reason, I just think it looks more comfortable than the bed.. Nothing feels better than a Lakers win..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

And if Kwame didnt screw up 2 easy lay up Kobe should have a triple double


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

See I didn't give up hope, and good things Happen.:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

What a terrible 1st half!

I was actually thinking to myself that we needed Kobe to go off to have a chance at this one.
Kobe was amazing and I'm so glad we got the W.
We continue to show our growth from last season. :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

As Lakers fans we underappreciate Kobe bigtime. I have gone to at least 3 laker boards and they ***** and moan about Kobe, these are actual fans which is amazing. Then he does this and it switches. 

Magic was always beloved, as was Worthy and kareem. 

But Kobe its love/hate all the way by Lakers fans. 

We're gonna really miss him when he's gone.

He's our very own Mj. Incredible display of will.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Theonee said:


> See I didn't give up hope, and good things Happen.:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :biggrin:


:clap2: :cheers: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

All I can say...

I'm shocked.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

By the way Kobe shot better than Yao.
17-38-Kone
15-35-Yao


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

Smush was HUGE tonight as well, just forgot to mention him in my previous post.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe has the intangibles, this is what I always say seperates him from all the other high scoring swingmen in the NBA. Superior work ethic, ultra competitive, and doesn't give in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> Kobe has the intangibles, this is what I always say seperates him from all the other high scoring swingmen in the NBA. Superior work ethic, ultra competitive, and doesn't give in.


Yeah I agree Ken. Kobe can be nasty as well. He'll play very tough and physical even against other superstar players. He'll rough them up, when you see other stars sorta have that respect for each other. MJ was the same way.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nothing feels better than a Lakers win..


...except bang bang.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> ...except bang bang.


Not even. 






I kid i kid.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

lol...you can bang bang anytime, but watching the Lakers come up down 20+ points and end up with a win in double overtime is priceless. Glad to know what your priorities are!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Redemption for the Bucks and Hornets games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...I ended up watching the last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter and both overtimes at work, and it was crazy! All the employees came to the TV and started watching, as well as some customers! 

Kobe was great...53, 10, and 8 (which SHOULD'VE been a triple-double if it wasn't for Kwame)...that's awesome.

The only thing I'm afraid of is the way we started...Kobe needs to be aggressive from the get-go instead of waiting until the 2nd half to get things going...he's in great physical condition so going all out from the beginning should be no problem for him. 

Anyway, after starting out losing 31-10, I was worried, but after seeing what happened the other night in Houston, I had tons of faith in them. 

Next up: Wizards!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and on another note: Yao Ming is a great basketball player. He's just been incredible all year, so major props to him on everything he's done. It's too bad that they don't really have another player that can help him out if T-Mac is out.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sometimes I think of how many points Kobe would have if he had the mind set to score throughout the game and not just at the end to bring the Lakers back. I honestly feel he can break the 100 point mark.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Smush played his best game in the Lakers uniform yet. He was a different player in the 2nd half and OTs. I love it!

This game showed the gut check of the team. It really shows you how much this team has grown from last year. Last year, this game would have been long over. This year, not only did they fight to get back into the game; but, they kept fighting and won the game


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Yesterday fans in China were treated to a special broadcast of this game via CCTV.

After the game, Kobe answered fan questions. 

http://news.kb24.com/qa.php


postgame interview


http://kb24.com/home.php?id=41


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

I still can't believe we got out of this one with a win. What a terrific and exciting game. I swore that once we were down by 20 or so points, I thought we had zero chance of winning. I was going to turn my TV off, but something just kept me watching. I guess I was hoping for a miracle. After witnessing the Rockets come back from behind a couple of games ago, and us come back from behind last night, I guess I can surely say that no lead in the NBA is ever safe.

Props to Kobe and Smush for the big win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tha Freak said:


> I still can't believe we got out of this one with a win. What a terrific and exciting game. I swore that once we were down by 20 or so points, I thought we had zero chance of winning. I was going to turn my TV off, but something just kept me watching. I guess I was hoping for a miracle. After witnessing the Rockets come back from behind a couple of games ago, and us come back from behind last night, I guess I can surely say that *no lead in the NBA is ever safe.*
> 
> Props to Kobe and Smush for the big win


I definitely agree with you on that statement...it's already happened on more than a couple of occasions this season where a big lead gets blown...you just never know.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hahaha I watched the Laker game last night with my lady who is a HUGE Laker fan as well. 

Laker gf + Huge laker win = Bang Bang :biggrin: 


Great win fellas.. Smush played well today. hes got to do this consistently though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Watching the Houston offense was like watching a one-on-one between Yao and Kwame. Houston's offense is stagnant, and the role players were ten kinds of crap(Rafer Alston). Way to go Smush, he turned this from Kobe v. Yao into a basketball game.


----------

